# The late Rufus



## Rat tank commander (Oct 20, 2012)

My best rat friend passed away early this morning from old age he was a great friend and I am sad to see him go





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XratmommyX (Aug 1, 2013)

:/ sorry for your loss. He looked like a sweet little guy! I'm sure he's at peace!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm very sorry you lost Rufus. Looks like he was a cool rat!


----------



## Rat tank commander (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks I kind of feel like I am cheating on him since I just got two new rats but I guess I will get over it but he was my first rat ever I just wish I was there during his last moments 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

Aww, he reminds me of my Charlotte. 
I'm so sorry for your loss, it's never easy losing a rat. Don't feel bad about getting new rats. I still feel a twinge of guilt having my rat Charlotte be in Minky's old place, but it's nice to know that my other rat isn't left lonely. Think of it just like that, now you don't have to be lonely anymore, and you have years ahead to enjoy with your new rats!


----------

